# Stupid Question?



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay...here goes...I just bought my 300Z, and my shift knob, is all worn out (stock) and I would like an aftermarket one on there. I have tried the conventional "counter-clockwise" to take it off, but it is connected to the boot, how do I get the stock knob off.....*thinks* that sounds kinda bad..LOL Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

non-racerX said:


> Okay...here goes...I just bought my 300Z, and my shift knob, is all worn out (stock) and I would like an aftermarket one on there. I have tried the conventional "counter-clockwise" to take it off, but it is connected to the boot, how do I get the stock knob off.....*thinks* that sounds kinda bad..LOL Any help on this would be much appreciated.


I had the same problem. What I did was to get the interior of the car heated. I left my Z outside during a hot day for a few hours. Then I twisted the nobe counter clockwise really hard and it came off. If it's still does not come off wrap a towel around the nobe and get a wrench. The nobe is stuck on there by glue and why it's so hard to come off. 

I would suggest using some teflon tape when putting on the new nobe so it will not move on you when shifting and if you need to remove the nobe in the future it will be easier to get off.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> I had the same problem. What I did was to get the interior of the car heated. I left my Z outside during a hot day for a few hours. Then I twisted the nobe counter clockwise really hard and it came off. If it's still does not come off wrap a towel around the nobe and get a wrench. The nobe is stuck on there by glue and why it's so hard to come off.
> 
> I would suggest using some teflon tape when putting on the new nobe so it will not move on you when shifting and if you need to remove the nobe in the future it will be easier to get off.


I can't get the knob off on my new Z32! Did you know that the knob is made of cast aluminum under the leather! Mine is stuck so hard it won't come off with giant channelocks, I am gonna have to break out the diegrinder!

Mike


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine will twist, but...it only goes so far...and the boot goes too..LOL


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I got it..it was chilli out tonight, and I turned it..and it came right off...I dunno *shrugs*


----------

